# Trueclear device



## valleyobgynut (Nov 11, 2013)

There is a new tool used for retained placenta or products of conception called Trueclear. My provider does a Hysteroscopy with removal of products of conception with the Trueclear device. I can't find any CPT codes for this Trueclear device. Any ideas?? thanks


----------



## TYSON1234 (Nov 18, 2013)

We also started using the Trueclear and I called the rep and he told me to use the procedure code 58558.


----------

